# Hoe lang zal dit duren

## aequitas

Ik heb nog een oude laptop in mijn kast gevonden en wil daar al te graag gentoo op installeren nu us mijn vraag aan jullie allemaal:

Hoe lang zal dit gaan duren?

Specs:

486

8 mb ram

250hd

pcmcia netwerkkaartje

geen cdrom dus tomsrtbt op floppy

Hoe lang gaat dit duuren vanaf het begin (dus dat ik het toms boot screen krijg)

Ik run de installatie als scriptje

----------

## TM001

Ik heb niet gestemd. Denk namelijk dat het niet lukt  :Smile:  (en dat was geen optie)

Succes ermee.

----------

## Wilke

Meer, namelijk: niet.

Je moet min. 64 MB geheugen hebben om Gentoo te kunnen installeren. Heel misschien kom je nog weg met 48 MB, maar met 32 MB kan het sowieso niet, omdat het RAM-image te groot is.

Owja, nevermind 8 MB   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Wilke

Heheh, en mogelijk vormt met 8 MB RAM + 250 MB harde schijf het 'minimaal 1 GB RAM + swap' requirement ook een probleem? Heheh  :Razz: 

Anyway, je kunt proberen Slackware of FreeBSD op deze computer te installeren. Desnoods een oudere slackware-versie.

Maar Gentoo is echt geen optie.

----------

## aequitas

op verzoek zal ik de optie 'lukt je nooit' toevoegen. 

Eigenlijk hoeft gentoo er helemaal niet op. Ik wil de laptop uit elkaar halen en tussen 2 plexiglas plaatjes plaatsen en aan de muur hangen. Lichte X server draaien met stats van al mijn pc's. 

Weet iemand welk linux of bsd goed is voor zo min mogelijk hd ruimte en maar 8 mb ram

----------

## AlterEgo

lees de topics op GoT hierover maar eens door: zowel de "

laptopmod", als de "welke distro" topics. 

Het is te doen denk ik met mulinux met jouw specs.

----------

## aequitas

k thx voor de tip, ik had nog niet gezocht op got omdat ik nog niet met het project bezug ben. 

Leek me alleen leuk om te weten hoe jullie erover dachten hoe lang dit ging duren

----------

## Wilke

 *aequitas wrote:*   

> op verzoek zal ik de optie 'likt je nooit' toevoegen. 
> 
> Weet iemand welk linux of bsd goed is voor zo min mogelijk hd ruimte en maar 8 mb ram

 

Dat zeg ik dus: Slackware of FreeBSD. FreeBSD-4.2 stable heb ik hier op een 386 SX/25 staan met 8 MB RAM (ja, je gelooft het niet).

Of je moet zelf wat in elkaar frutselen, dat kan op zich ook prima maar je moet wel enige kennis van Linux hebben dan...

----------

## JefP@@

Een linux from scratch lijkt me wel aangewezen ... 

Ik hoop dat je een Xserver geïnstalleerd krijgt. De laatste die ik heb gecompileerd is versie 4.2.1 en die is op zich al 121mb groot. Wees dus spaarzaam met free disc space :p Zorg er ook voor dat je genoeg swap hebt... meestal neem je het dubbele van de hoeveelheid ram, in jouw geval 8, wat 16mb swap zou zijn. Zelf vind ik het ook nog aan de lage kant, maar ja, vermits de schijfruimte beperkt is...

Ok, veel succes ermee

btw: misschien moet je er een vorige versie van X erop smijten. 3.3.6 ofzo dacht ik dat de laatste versie was in die reeks. Die heeft betere ondersteuning voor oudere beeldkaarten en is kleiner dan de huidige versie

Grtz

----------

## aequitas

thx voor de tip, ik zal eens kijken wat ik er van kan maken. Ik denk iets in deze geest:

http://users.pandora.be/kenvh/lapmod/finished2.jpg

maar dan met 5 mm plexi  :Very Happy: 

En ik denk dat het freeBSD wordt, had ik ook altijd al eens willen leren.

[/url]

----------

## Wilke

Linux From Scratch kun je ook wel vergeten.

In het algemeen kun je compileren op zo'n bak wel vergeten, zeker van X (tijdens het compileren gebruikt dat nl. nog veel meer dan 125 MB ruimte).

Je kunt evt. wel die HD in je 'gewone' computer doen en 'm daar installeren (en dan m.b.v. de grote hoeveelheid geheugen en harddisk ruimte die je daar hebt alles compileren, dan kan het wel...)

Moet je er alleen op letten dat je de cross-compiling opties goed hebt staan, dus o.a. een 386-kernel compileren en zorgen dat je geen i686-code laat genereren bij het compileren van de overige progs.

Dan is LFS op zich wel een goede manier, omdat je precies zelf kiest wat je installeert.

Maar ik denk dat FreeBSD makkelijker zal gaan. Owja, FreeBSD boot geloof ik ook niet 'gewoon' met 8 MB mem, maar daar zijn wel trucjes voor (op een vroeg tijdstip swap enablen). Het is mij ooit gelukt, hopelijk kun je nog ergens terugvinden hoe het moet, want ik ben het weer vergeten  :Sad: 

----------

## garo

Ik weet niet of gentoo gaat lukken, maar ik ben er vrij zeker van dat LFS wel lukt (zolang je er niet op wilt gaan quaken toch).

----------

## aequitas

Ik ben van plan het vanaf mijn amd athlon xp 1600+ te bakken en dan via netwerkje op mijn laptop zetten. die toms root floppy is daar uiterst geschikt voor. 

Ik zal ff kijken wat beter gaat freeBSD of LFS

thx voor de tips

----------

